# DIY ejuice kits



## Aydhin (7/12/14)

So skyblue vaping has 2 starter kits, a large and a small. I would just like a random estimation of how much ejuice could be made from either kit respectively? And does it really save money? Thanks


----------



## Gazzacpt (7/12/14)

Aydhin said:


> So skyblue vaping has 2 starter kits, a large and a small. I would just like a random estimation of how much ejuice could be made from either kit respectively? And does it really save money? Thanks



It depends on what nic strength you plan on mixing.

As an example I vape unflavoured 6mg and mix it myself.

600ml of unflavoured 6mg 50/50 juice is:
100ml 36mg VG based nic @ R159.99 per 100ml
300 ml PG @ R31.99 per 250ml = R 38.39
200ml VG @ R 31.99 per 250ml = R 25.59

So 600ml costs me R 223.97

Using Skyblue's pricing from their website.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Silver (8/12/14)

Hi @Aydhin

I am not a DIY person so am just relaying what I have heard from others

Mixing your own juices I think *can be* way cheaper than buying ready made and premium juices

But its not easy and takes time to get it right.

Probably not difficult to mix something vapable but much harder to mix a winner. Thats why many pay up for the ready made juices and even more for the premium blends. If it was so easy to replicate them cheaply, we would not be buying them.

So if you have time on your hands, go for it. Notice Gazza's post above is for unflavoured, which is easier. It gets tough when mixing flavours. The time consuming part is waiting 2 to 3 weeks for it to steep so you can tell if what you mixed tastes good. I know of several experienced vapers that have tried DIY and not continued.

All the best though and let us know how it goes for you

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## kimbo (8/12/14)

Silver said:


> Hi @Aydhin
> 
> I am not a DIY person so am just relaying what I have heard from others
> 
> ...



@Silver my mix is good for me, but that took me almost 200ml of 36mg nic to get right.

@Aydhin keep that in mind that you will not have something vapeble at the first go, some of it you can steep and see but sometime the toilette is the best way to go

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Wesley (8/12/14)

@Aydhin 

It definitely requires an enormous amount of patience and dedication, not to mention the appetite to risk losing a bit of money on wasted concentrates. I have tried 15 different mixes so far and am only really enjoying about 5 of them. Flavour combinations that sound great in your mind don't always work out as you thought and it can be quite demoralising.

In that sense it's the same as buying various ready-made juices and not enjoying all of them... just cheaper and more time-consuming.

In spite of all that I still find it loads of fun!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aydhin (8/12/14)

Thanks for all the great info guys. Who know, maby im really good at mixing juice.  will never know unless i try!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Wesley (8/12/14)

Aydhin said:


> Thanks for all the great info guys. Who know, maby im really good at mixing juice.  will never know unless i try!!



Good luck and enjoy, let us know how it goes!


----------



## Derick (8/12/14)

If I can make one recommendation - and I often say this in the DIY threads - when you are starting out, mix with the zero nic PG and VG, then if it sucks, at least you didn't waste the expensive stuff. If it tastes great, then you can remix using the nic PG and VG

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------

